# Can an OP have a thread closed.



## boyblue (Jul 8, 2005)

If I am the OP and I ask that a thread be closed, what happens then?  Does the administrator take my request under advisement or is he/she obligated to close the thread?

How does that work?


----------



## TTom (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't know that there is an "official" policy on closing threads.

However, as a Moderator, I would tend to honor the OP's request, unless there was valuable information and discussion ongoing about the topic.  I would not make a decision based solely on the interests of the OP.  

Others might act differently.  There is a lot of latitude given to the Moderators.

Tom


----------



## boyblue (Jul 8, 2005)

Actually I was just wondering if PatH wanted, could she stop that runaway thread over in the lounge.

Another question, is it ok to use color?  I was tempted to use it from the new BBS started but no one else was using it so I refrained.  Today I saw Fern use it in a post so I followed suit.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 9, 2005)

Just a personal view on the question of using colour.  I find the black text much easier to read.  The occasional use of colour as emphasis is OK.  I'm far more interested in content than design.  As I already said, just a personal view.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 9, 2005)

Blue on blue is a bit hard to read.


----------



## Elli (Jul 9, 2005)

I agree with Keith - black text is much easier to read.

Elli


----------



## Cotswolder (Jul 10, 2005)

I also agree.
The black text is far better to read.
Occasional use of colour for emphasis is OK


----------

